# Exhaust: Flowmaster



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

To get to hear the turbo you really need to get a downpipe. Never thought it made that much of a difference until i installed one. Its awesome! Im running the zzp dp with factory mid and cat back with the res deleted and a MagnaFlow muffler and i love the sound. Can get a clip for you tomorrow if interested.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

On my '66 chevelle with a 454 I have 3" 2 chamber flowmasters. Technically they're not street legal but no one knows that but me. Talk about sounding good!!!


----------



## Metallic_Flow (Sep 23, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> To get to hear the turbo you really need to get a downpipe. Never thought it made that much of a difference until i installed one. Its awesome! Im running the zzp dp with factory mid and cat back with the res deleted and a MagnaFlow muffler and i love the sound. Can get a clip for you tomorrow if interested.


I'm interested. I'm getting a magnaflow system installed soon and wanna hear one with a down pipe to decide if I wanna get that done as well 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------

